

In Science Fiction, We Are Never Home - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/8/home/in-science-fiction-we-are-never-home

======
agrostis
To tell the truth, I found much more interesting another article referenced
from that, the one on craft vs. instinct in construction
[http://m.nautil.us/issue/8/home/the-termite-and-the-
architec...](http://m.nautil.us/issue/8/home/the-termite-and-the-architect)

------
BerislavLopac
“human” comes from the same Latin word as “earth”

Please... It's not that difficult to check before asserting like this.

~~~
ealexhudson
It's not far off. "Humus" and "hominae". It just gets the root wrong; proto-
Indo-European rather than Latin.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Of course they're similar, but that doesn't make this sentence any less wrong.

